# Grover Drive



## geekmacdaddy (Jun 10, 2019)

Built for a friend. Sounds like the youTube vid of the real thing, but oscillates 'round 9, and 10....


----------



## Anotherpedalbuild (Jul 30, 2019)

Mine too. I tried a few things, swapping chips/transistors. No luck. Cured the problem by removing the input wire and replacing it with a 115k resistor. Found that using a pot between the fxin and the switch dialled out the oscillation. This pedal has way too much gain, but I couldn't be engaged enough with the tone to debug it properly.


----------



## TeleCrunch (Aug 3, 2019)

My solution was to remove C2, the 100n cap directly connected to input in the schematic. It looks like may have been an error in the original tracing? I think it would be more likely that the cap end that connects directly to the input would be better going to ground at that spot, if it’s actually in the circuit, making it follow the input resistor and smoothing the high end even more going into the op amp. I preferred just removing the cap than directing to ground.


----------



## Flashheart (Aug 15, 2022)

Thanks man!!! Removing C2 totally worked.


----------



## swyse (Aug 15, 2022)

It's more or less lovepedal's silicon fuzzmaster into a zen drive. Maybe the weird cap config on the front end is a remnant the blend on the front end of the fuzzmaster set to a fixed value.


----------

